# help other bear hunters.



## Dana Young (Jul 28, 2014)

Now that we have determined that we have experienced bear hunters lets offer to take some of the ones that are having trouble hunting. I already have plans to take a few with me as I have time. What about some of ya'll or do a hunt swap. the sky is the limit so help a brother out. andlets get rid of some of our problems with bears.


----------



## Hunter454 (Jul 28, 2014)

This is an awesome idea, I would love to get a chance to kill a bear, I can bring someone to middle Ga and try my best to put someone on a deer or hog


----------



## Dana Young (Jul 28, 2014)

okay we have a start


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 28, 2014)

I helped 2 guys get their first bear last season, and have similar plans to guide this Fall. Lucky me found a farmer in Western KY who was just dying to kill a bear. In return, I get to help him out with those pesky deer 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=775022

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=770974


----------



## Spooner (Jul 28, 2014)

*Great idea Dana*

I got my bear in 2008. A freind of mine helped me get an alligator in 2007 and he also helped another freind get a gator in 2011. I was in the mountains all day last Friday helping the alligator man scout for bears. Found fresh bear poop and lots of white oak acorns. Man I hope he gets one!!!


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm not getting my ga hunting license again but some lucky person that sends me a pm I will direct them to a couple good places on chattahoochee and swallows creek I just won't be able to join them but I do give good directions no trade reqired


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Jul 28, 2014)

PM sent.

Thanks for this thread and offers.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jul 29, 2014)

This is a great idea and very cool of ya to come up with it. I wish I could take part, but unfortunately can't.
A: I have nothing to offer up in swap, unless when or if I  ever get my boat running again a trip or two to the coosa or Tennessee rivers to "try for" some good cats.
B: Fat boy here is way too out of shape to be chasing some of ya'll on your 10 mile jogs through the mountains. I'd just be wasting someone's time.

I'll just do what I ussaly do, hike in .5-1mi, find a interesting spot, and hope for the best. Good luck to the rest of yalll doing it.


----------



## Dana Young (Jul 29, 2014)

Etoncathunter said:


> This is a great idea and very cool of ya to come up with it. I wish I could take part, but unfortunately can't.
> A: I have nothing to offer up in swap, unless when or if I  ever get my boat running again a trip or two to the coosa or Tennessee rivers to "try for" some good cats.
> B: Fat boy here is way too out of shape to be chasing some of ya'll on your 10 mile jogs through the mountains. I'd just be wasting someone's time.
> 
> I'll just do what I ussaly do, hike in .5-1mi, find a interesting spot, and hope for the best. Good luck to the rest of yalll doing it.



you don't always have to go that far if you want to go maybe one of these guys will take you for free, If I can find the time I will take you myself.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 29, 2014)

Dana Young said:


> Now that we have determined that we have experienced bear hunters lets offer to take some of the ones that are having trouble hunting. I already have plans to take a few with me as I have time. What about some of ya'll or do a hunt swap. the sky is the limit so help a brother out. andlets get rid of some of our problems with bears.



I'm in!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jul 29, 2014)

That would be cool.


----------



## JWilson (Jul 29, 2014)

Dana i would take someone if they were blind folded and did not have a GPS.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 29, 2014)

Bear hunting is different from deer hunting because most bear lay down during the day and start moving and showing up at bait sites just before darkness (and we can't bait bear in Georgia - not with food anyway and we can't hunt them at night). So the techniques are different  and the attractants are different. A bears core range is usually 5 miles in any direction. Your challenge is knowing what to use to bring the bear to your set-up, how to select a set-up spot, how to judge the size of the bear at a distance and how to protect yourself in case you get attacked.
So who wants to go bear hunting?


----------



## Dana Young (Jul 29, 2014)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Bear hunting is different from deer hunting because most bear lay down during the day and start moving and showing up at bait sites just before darkness (and we can't bait bear in Georgia - not with food anyway and we can't hunt them at night). So the techniques are different  and the attractants are different. A bears core range is usually 5 miles in any direction. Your challenge is knowing what to use to bring the bear to your set-up, how to select a set-up spot, how to judge the size of the bear at a distance and how to protect yourself in case you get attacked.
> So who wants to go bear hunting?



It's not that hard really and bears are only a problem if you show fear the are just like a big ol dog that everyone runs from and the guy that runs the dog scares him to death because he has no fear animals feed off of fear.
I have sat on logs and thrown acorns at bears that got on the same log with me they just woof at you and when you woof back they tear the woods up.


----------



## Dana Young (Jul 29, 2014)

If you are scared of bears you have no business hunting them. but if you are just a little uncomfortable with them at close range and you can overcome that by all means come hunt a bear. You don't have to be scared.


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 29, 2014)

Dana Young said:


> If you are scared of bears you have no business hunting them. but if you are just a little uncomfortable with them at close range and you can overcome that by all means come hunt a bear. You don't have to be scared.



True,I have had a sow escort me back to my truck while she had a young cub during turkey season, she would never get closer than 10 yards. I actually took a 5 gallon bucket of dog food away from one in my yard last year, they are mostly like a wild labrador retriever except sometimes bigger. also whiteoak acorns and blackgum berries are just as good as any bait bucket, the only problem is there are so many choices for them, it's hard to pinpoint the right tree. cookies and candy would deffinatly make it easier though.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 29, 2014)

I have four buddies from south ga that come up to bear hunt every archery season. As for strangers, Id sooner show you my wife in the buff than anywhere I bear hunt. I doubt very many people would be willing to walk that far anyhow.


----------



## Dana Young (Jul 29, 2014)

Man you must love bears


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 29, 2014)

Dana Young said:


> Man you must love bears



I gave up a couple spots Dana, nothing the family hunts though, but real good places none the less. I hope you guys get the population thinned down, you fellows also should know there are some really good places on NF to hunt and camp nearby, There are some areas, that are not as crowded and are probably better hunting, specifically Towns county.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 29, 2014)

Dana Young said:


> Man you must love bears



If you do some more reading on them, you may as well. Theyre, by far, the most intelligent animals in north america. In fact, they are one of the few animals recognize themselves in a mirror image. The only other creatures that have ever done that are humans over the age of two, dolphins, orangutans, and chimpanzees.  

I dont really enjoy killing them anymore but I absolutely love hunting them and havent been able to give it up yet. 

The two books about bears written by Ben Kilham will really open up some minds about these amazing animals.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2014)

Dana knows bears, and their ways and habits.


----------



## Dana Young (Jul 30, 2014)

cklem said:


> I gave up a couple spots Dana, nothing the family hunts though, but real good places none the less. I hope you guys get the population thinned down, you fellows also should know there are some really good places on NF to hunt and camp nearby, There are some areas, that are not as crowded and are probably better hunting, specifically Towns county.



Thanks Cklem I would not give up any of those places to anyone else either.The boys might tar and feather you and me both. yes there are some good areas in towns  and union county as well that I know of.


----------



## Dana Young (Jul 30, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> If you do some more reading on them, you may as well. Theyre, by far, the most intelligent animals in north america. In fact, they are one of the few animals recognize themselves in a mirror image. The only other creatures that have ever done that are humans over the age of two, dolphins, orangutans, and chimpanzees.
> 
> I dont really enjoy killing them anymore but I absolutely love hunting them and havent been able to give it up yet.
> 
> The two books about bears written by Ben Kilham will really open up some minds about these amazing animals.


I still don't have any love for them I have spent nearly 50 yrs in the nga mtns with them. at first it was exciting and pretty soon we realized what it was costing us and changed our mind. when bears first started showing up in huntable numbers I was excited about the possibility of killing one, then the deer started becoming scarce, then there were no deer to speak of in the mtns where there had been very good hunting for deer. The problems are getting even worse now that someone has got hogs reintroduced to these mtns. with all this competition for food the turkeys are starting to decline. main point is with all the predator in these mtns and the low deer population I believe if we don't start killing more bears in less than 10 yrs all that will be in the mtns are hogs and bears.


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 30, 2014)

I don't have anymore recommended spots on chattahoochee or swallows creek  I don't want to send everyone to the same place


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 30, 2014)

Dana Young said:


> I still don't have any love for them I have spent nearly 50 yrs in the nga mtns with them. at first it was exciting and pretty soon we realized what it was costing us and changed our mind. when bears first started showing up in huntable numbers I was excited about the possibility of killing one, then the deer started becoming scarce, then there were no deer to speak of in the mtns where there had been very good hunting for deer. The problems are getting even worse now that someone has got hogs reintroduced to these mtns. with all this competition for food the turkeys are starting to decline. main point is with all the predator in these mtns and the low deer population I believe if we don't start killing more bears in less than 10 yrs all that will be in the mtns are hogs and bears.




I can certainly understand being upset about the lack of deer now. I used to archery hunt the mtns every season and saw deer nearly every sit. Now, I hunt middle and south ga for deer and may see five a year in the mtns. Bear predation on fawns is pretty astounding. Im always surprised when people cry about coyotes but say nothing of bears. If they knew how many deer bears actually killed, it would be the other way around. 

Good luck everybody!  Im pretty sure that my pals from down south will be removing a few for you in bow season Dana.


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 30, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> I can certainly understand being upset about the lack of deer now. I used to archery hunt the mtns every season and saw deer nearly every sit. Now, I hunt middle and south ga for deer and may see five a year in the mtns. Bear predation on fawns is pretty astounding. Im always surprised when people cry about coyotes but say nothing of bears. If they knew how many deer bears actually killed, it would be the other way around.
> 
> Good luck everybody!  Im pretty sure that my pals from down south will be removing a few for you in bow season Dana.


good post I hear folks mostly south of the mtns complaining about coyotes al the time then they think it would be cool to have bears around i will take the yotes you can have the bears they are fawn eating machines during the summer


----------



## Hunter454 (Jul 30, 2014)

I honestly never thought about the bears preying on the fawns but it really makes sense, I have a baby due in September otherwise I would be blowing up some of your inboxes, as soon as I get the little man squared away I'll be after Y'all, and I will gladly bring Y'all to the in laws dairy farm for a hog or deer hunt


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 30, 2014)

In "walking with bears", a book about wild bears in minnesota, a sow and her two yearling cubs killed and ate three whitetail fawns in eight hours.


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 30, 2014)

Yep I read about a study in Pennsylvania that suggested that approx 70percent of fawn mortality was caused by bears


----------



## riskyb (Jul 30, 2014)

i have never been but would like to learn to whom ever wants to teach maybe trade a little bowfishing


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 30, 2014)

State was to crazy about protecting them for to many years. Took a while to get to this point and will take as long if ever to get out of it. Bear numbers need to be cut in half or more.  I don't think they have a real accurate number on how many we have.


----------



## KJ86KJHUNTER (Jul 30, 2014)

This will be my first year in the mountains after bears with the bow. I have lived in georgia (paulding co.) For a year now and ready to head north to do some scouting. I don't know much but what I have read on the forum any help would be appreciated. If I had more to offer it would probably help maybe I will run into one of you seasoned hunters and get some pointers. I could trade a bear hunt for a good turkey hunt I have access to good turkey hunting.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Sep 27, 2022)

Dana Young said:


> .The problems are getting even worse now that someone has got hogs reintroduced to these mtns. with all this competition for food the turkeys are starting to decline. main point is with all the predator in these mtns and the low deer population *I believe if we don't start killing more bears in less than 10 yrs all that will be in the mtns are hogs and bears*.


Nailed it


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 28, 2022)

Nice gesture, but man, I don’t know how much hands on help we really need to be handing out. No one held my hand and helped me figure this out. I did the work, the endless hours reading on here, miles in the hills, taking pictures of sign, posting here asking the right questions, and listening to podcasts. If someone wants it bad enough then they will figure it out, and they will feel a real sense of accomplishment that they won’t get when a “guide/friend/colleague” takes them to the spot, and puts them on a bear. If I can figure this out in a few years living 4 hours away then anyone can.

I just took a buddy that I thought might want it, he came slightly underprepared and went home early. I’ve also tried taking a handful of friends up mountain hunting and nobody but my brother and one friend have stuck with it. I say we let the work, sweat, and frustration weed out the ones that don’t deserve it.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Sep 28, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Nice gesture, but man, I don’t know how much hands on help we really need to be handing out. No one held my hand and helped me figure this out. I did the work, the endless hours reading on here, miles in the hills, taking pictures of sign, posting here asking the right questions, and listening to podcasts. If someone wants it bad enough then they will figure it out, and they will feel a real sense of accomplishment that they won’t get when a “guide/friend/colleague” takes them to the spot, and puts them on a bear. If I can figure this out in a few years living 4 hours away then anyone can.
> 
> I just took a buddy that I thought might want it, he came slightly underprepared and went home early. I’ve also tried taking a handful of friends up mountain hunting and nobody but my brother and one friend have stuck with it. I say we let the work, sweat, and frustration weed out the ones that don’t deserve it.



Sorry for for confusion- this thread is from 2013 and i was just requoting his comment about what the game would be like 10 years later, being that the post is 9 years old. I thought is was good forsight and wanted to share.

I agree with you though. I havent killed a bear yet and i dont have anyone to hold my hand either, just what i can glean from you guys on here and trial by error.  But im not complaining nor asking for handouts or freebies.


----------



## Timberman (Sep 28, 2022)

Dana Young said:
.The problems are getting even worse now that someone has got hogs reintroduced to these mtns. with all this competition for food the turkeys are starting to decline. main point is with all the predator in these mtns and the low deer population *I believe if we don't start killing more bears in less than 10 yrs all that will be in the mtns are hogs and bears*.

Nailed it 

Prophetic it is


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 28, 2022)

HardlyHangin said:


> Sorry for for confusion- this thread is from 2013 and i was just requoting his comment about what the game would be like 10 years later, being that the post is 9 years old. I thought is was good forsight and wanted to share.
> 
> I agree with you though. I havent killed a bear yet and i dont have anyone to hold my hand either, just what i can glean from you guys on here and trial by error.  But im not complaining nor asking for handouts or freebies.


I didn’t even notice. Haha. Dang. I gotta start looking at dates.


----------



## Timberman (Sep 28, 2022)

Whatever happened to Dana? He was a sho nuff Mountain Killer.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 28, 2022)

One from the archives


----------



## HardlyHangin (Sep 28, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> I didn’t even notice. Haha. Dang. I gotta start looking at dates.


All good brother


----------



## Heath (Oct 2, 2022)

So where did all these prophets hunt the prior 100 years while we were killing hogs in these mountains?  My great grandfather killed hogs in North Georgia and Western North Carolina long before I was born and my father was born.  Just because people are just recently aware of them doesn’t mean they are new to the area.  I killed hogs for decades right in Dana’s back yard before he apparently knew they were even there.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Oct 20, 2022)

Dana - 



I'd like a 400 pounder.


I live next to you.



PM me and my son and I can learn from the GURU!


----------



## HoofTracker (Nov 10, 2022)

If you want to know where to go PM me. You will see bears. 
There are too many in this area. I never cared about shooting one till I moved up here and I see them all the time. I could shoot two every season if I wanted to.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 10, 2022)

HoofTracker said:


> If you want to know where to go PM me. You will see bears. View attachment 1189192
> There are too many in this area. I never cared about shooting one till I moved up here and I see them all the time. I could shoot two every season if I wanted to.


If we have too many and you could shoot two, why don't you?


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 10, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> If we have too many and you could shoot two, why don't you?


Have you ever shot one?   Most people, after shooting one and having to drag it out of the woods and take care of it, never want to shoot another one.  They are a little different than deer.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 10, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> Have you ever shot one?   Most people, after shooting one and having to drag it out of the woods and take care of it, never want to shoot another one.  They are a little different than deer.


One or two, lol.

I love bear meat, as does my wife, friends and family. I personally love taking care of the meat and rendering fat. I don’t like dragging or packing anything, lol


----------



## splatek (Nov 14, 2022)

HoofTracker said:


> I don’t scalp and kill everything I see. Glad you show everyone how kill crazy you are…



I hate to reply to this sort of thing that seems like an obvious troll, but @ddd-shooter has helped me out in the past. 

I did not read his statement as "kill crazy" in fact from what I know of his posts on here, he is quite selective about the animals he takes with his bow. But, if you legally get two bear tags and he likes to eat and hide them... I wouldn't call that kill crazy at all. Plus most mountain hunters want the bears managed to give the deer an opportunity to try to make a comeback, even though that seems highly unlikely.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 14, 2022)

HoofTracker said:


> I don’t scalp and kill everything I see. Glad you show everyone how kill crazy you are…


I was just curious why you would say "There are too many in this area"
And then say "I could shoot two every year if I wanted to" as if you don't kill two. 
It just seems illogical to NOT kill two if we have too many as you say (And I believe also). Especially if it's as easy for you as you say. 
I was just curious about your decision making process.


----------



## HoofTracker (Nov 14, 2022)

Like another member said. Maybe I don’t want to drag them out. Maybe I can’t eat that much meat. Maybe I don’t want to kill more than one. It’s not your concern. Don’t be jealous. I’m trying to help other hunters lower the numbers and hopefully there are less bears that are euthanized and the oblivious outdoor types that see bears see them as a problem.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 14, 2022)

HoofTracker said:


> Like another member said. Maybe I don’t want to drag them out. Maybe I can’t eat that much meat. Maybe I don’t want to kill more than one. It’s not your concern. Don’t be jealous. I’m trying to help other hunters lower the numbers and hopefully there are less bears that are euthanized and the oblivious outdoor types that see bears see them as a problem.


Wow!!!!! I didn't see where ddd-shooter was being jealous or any kind of out of the way.  I saw it as a legitimate question.  He contributes a lot of good post on these forums.  You kill what you want to. He just ask what your thought process was for not shooting your limit. Wow!


----------



## GAbullHunter (Nov 14, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> Wow!!!!! I didn't see where ddd-shooter was being jealous or any kind of out of the way.  I saw it as a legitimate question.  He contributes a lot of good post on these forums.  You kill what you want to. He just ask what your thought process was for not shooting your limit. Wow!


Yea, I kinda got out the reads that there are many bear in his area and that he is not much on killing bears as others are so he is offering the help to them. As ddd-shooter likes to help also but still likes to keep his own. Either way both are legitimate reasons to move on past this and see what else there is to read and offer and learn from each other. To continue the legacy of bear hunters.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 14, 2022)

Well to get the thread back on track, I was able to get a friend of mine on his first bear a few weeks back. He had never seen a bear in the wild. We saw 6 that day, with the sixth being the one he killed. He’s hooked on bear meat, and so is his family.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 14, 2022)

HoofTracker said:


> Like another member said. Maybe I don’t want to drag them out. Maybe I can’t eat that much meat. Maybe I don’t want to kill more than one. It’s not your concern. Don’t be jealous. I’m trying to help other hunters lower the numbers and hopefully there are less bears that are euthanized and the oblivious outdoor types that see bears see them as a problem.


Wow


GAbullHunter said:


> Yea, I kinda got out the reads that there are many bear in his area and that he is not much on killing bears as others are so he is offering the help to them. As ddd-shooter likes to help also but still likes to keep his own. Either way both are legitimate reasons to move on past this and see what else there is to read and offer and learn from each other. To continue the legacy of bear hunters.


I get that. But to say it's not your concern and don't be jealous!   Really?  There was never any jealously.  And if it's not anybody's  else's concern, then don't post it on a public forum.


----------



## HoofTracker (Nov 22, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> Wow
> 
> I get that. But to say it's not your concern and don't be jealous!   Really?  There was never any jealously.  And if it's not anybody's  else's concern, then don't post it on a public forum.


Well regardless, I've directed some folks up that way hopefully they are successful. Excuse my candor, but I took it the wrong way.
 After shooting this one it was everything I could do to drag it out - like a 280 lb stuffed bear flopping all over. So with what I know now, I'd have to quarter it up and pack it out or drive the skidsteer up to it. And even though the meat is probably the best game meat I've ever tasted, I still do not think I would shoot another one.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 22, 2022)

HoofTracker said:


> Well regardless, I've directed some folks up that way hopefully they are successful. Excuse my candor, but I took it the wrong way.
> After shooting this one it was everything I could do to drag it out - like a 280 lb stuffed bear flopping all over. So with what I know now, I'd have to quarter it up and pack it out or drive the skidsteer up to it. And even though the meat is probably the best game meat I've ever tasted, I still do not think I would shoot another one.


Enjoy your bear meat and the memory of the hunt!  A lot of people want to kill a bear. But after the experience they never want to kill another one.  It is a lot harder to get one out than a deer so it is understandable why they don't want to kill another one. 

Having lived here in the mountains all my life and putting up with bears I would be happy if more people killed their limit.  I don't want them to be wiped out but it would be nice if there were less of them than what there is.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Nov 27, 2022)

This is an awesome thread for the most part. I’ve been wanting to get a bear for years. Coming from Central Ga where we only had one single day and now being on the coast I haven’t had much opportunity. It’s something I’d like ti do and learn from.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 27, 2022)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> This is an awesome thread for the most part. I’ve been wanting to get a bear for years. Coming from Central Ga where we only had one single day and now being on the coast I haven’t had much opportunity. It’s something I’d like ti do and learn from.


Best way to learn is head up and start walking. You can start with any early WMA bear rifle hunt, any of the early bear/deer bonus hunts, or head up to any chunk of Chattahoochee Nat Forest once muzzle loader or rifle season opens. The bear hunting is great from mid Sept-late Oct. And don’t worry about not knowing how. If you can deer hunt you can bear hunt. Go find bear sign-they leave ALOT of sign in the woods, if you find something you aren’t sure about take a picture and post it on the bear forum. Someone will educate you. You don’t need help to hunt bears, just some common sense, a good attitude, and some walking boots. The help is needed after the bear is dead. Getting one out of the woods is a lot harder than getting one on the ground.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Nov 27, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Best way to learn is head up and start walking. You can start with any early WMA bear rifle hunt, any of the early bear/deer bonus hunts, or head up to any chunk of Chattahoochee Nat Forest once muzzle loader or rifle season opens. The bear hunting is great from mid Sept-late Oct. And don’t worry about not knowing how. If you can deer hunt you can bear hunt. Go find bear sign-they leave ALOT of sign in the woods, if you find something you aren’t sure about take a picture and post it on the bear forum. Someone will educate you. You don’t need help to hunt bears, just some common sense, a good attitude, and some walking boots. The help is needed after the bear is dead. Getting one out of the woods is a lot harder than getting one on the ground.


I'll be checking out Warwoman this weekend. More so for deer and fishing but I'll keep an eye out. Planned to be up there anyways and saw that its a bonus hunt.


----------

